# Canning vs Freezing Meat



## Homesteader333 (Apr 29, 2014)

What is the best option and why? The idea of canned meat just seems so wired in my opinion. What do you guys think??


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

Canning is the best option if the power goes out or the freezer pukes. Three years ago I lost three deer and two antelope from a freezer failure....that was my year's supply of meat. Had it been canned, no problem.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Both.


Personally, I tend to freeze the more premium cuts. That way I can grill, broil, fry, roast, etc it.


The lesser cuts, I am more inclined to can. Not just canned meat, but stews, soups, sauces, etc.


The answer lies in just what you want to use it for. And, there are quite a few more ways to put meat by.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

There are still more options besides canning or freezing.

Look into making dried jerky and home sausage making. I've already produced a batch of shelf-stable Salami that is quite tasty.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

It's not an either/ or for us, we do both.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Canned beef is so useful, shred it for burritos, cube it for soups and stews. Can ready made meals like taco meat, chili, meat balls, stew. Pork in pieces is OK for burrito's, but is a little 'canned' in flavor for me. Chicken is good for chicken salad and soups, but does taste like canned chicken. 

And I really don't like the flavor and texture of canned food in general, but knowing I canned it and where it came from makes all the difference. 

I freeze steaks, pork chops, roasts and ground meat for burgers.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

I am starting to can more than freeze since have loss a lot of food due to power outages and freezer burn. I like not throwing money down the drain and also being able to buy meat cheaper in bulk. I love my canned chicken and the canned thighs are great- they taste slow cooked like my Mom's cooking. Have not had great results with stew beef since it comes out tough. Yet dry canning ground beef comes out well. I've even canned hot dogs which come out tasting grilled and my homemade chicken sauage( the texture might be a bit different but I'm ok with that).I love the convenience of having my own home canned food so I can have something like down home comfort food ready quickly.


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

I freeze everything. I have good solar power so the power going off is never an issue. Cost effective that way too. I have two big freezers full at all times.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I freeze all the meat I get I use the foodsaver vacuum system I have used meat tht was 4 yr old and was very fresh tasting


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We do both, very different uses. Frozen meat is like fresh, canned is for casseroles, chili and such. Frozen can be used either way. We don't keep a lot of meat longer than 6 months, either way as we feel it loses flavor. We like fresh so we raise small animals. If we are running the freezer, it doesn't cost more, it is even better to have a full freezer. Canning costs in supplies, time and energy. Cash money outlay....James


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I prefer canned for several reasons.

1) I'm not a plan ahead kind of cook, so canned makes meals faster.

2) We tend to eat more meals that include meat, rather than meat being the main part of the meal. Canned makes it easy to do so.

3) With canned, I don't have to worry about the electric going out, setting out something to thaw, or worrying about freezer burn.

On the rare occasions when I fix fried chicken, burgers, baked steak, etc., I prefer to buy it fresh rather than pull it from the freezer.


----------

